# Mozzarella stuffed burgers



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Stuffed with cheese. Got some onions foil wrapped and in the oven. Wife is making an eggplant/tomatoe bake.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bring me some to the boat ramp. I’m at Robinson island.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And some corn salad.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Bring me some to the boat ramp. I’m at Robinson island.


exiled again, huh? what you do this time?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks damn good, josh, and don't forget to toast my buns.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Im hungry now! Great looking spread ! I wish I hadn’t skipped bfast this morning🤬


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what Minnesotans call a Juicy Lucy burger.
They are great but that cheese stays HOT a lot longer than the beef. Gotta be careful with that first bite.

Jim


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

What’s in the purty glass dish?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I made a play off this thread last night. Built some pizza burgers. Stuffed them with mozzarella, pepperoni, and pizza sauce and then topped with black olives and more pizza sauce.

They disappeared pretty quick. Will definitely cook em again. Would have been better on the grill but still turned out great.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1091923
> 
> View attachment 1091922
> 
> ...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

huntnflorida said:


> What’s in the purty glass dish?


Eggplant, tomatoes, tomato sauce and cheese. I think.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Eggplant, tomatoes, tomato sauce and cheese. I think.


That sounds like a pretty sporty side dish…think I’ll give it a shot


----------

